# Meet Rango



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well we went ahead and decided to take Rango. He is a 9 year old. His first owner was a young boy who then grew up and the second owner was a young woman who had cats that tormented him so she hung his cage from the ceiling and then it sounds like she pretty much neglected him. So sad. He's a real sweet boy but has some biting issues he needs to unlearn. He loves men so my husband is his favorite which is nice but hubby has never had bird experience and is a bit timid around Rango. :blink:

He says uhoh when he sees a cat (mine is used to the budgies so doesn't even look in Rango's direction) and can sing the Andy Griffith tune and wolf whistles. So he's got talent! 

We will be researching a lot of training and bonding ideas but what is the best thing to do about the biting? He comes out and sits on his cage but if we come near he crouches and acts like he's going to bite. I have just been leaving him alone and talking to him for now but would like to start re-training him in a week. Too soon?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous 

Its a territorial issue with the cage as mine are the same


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

hes a cute little boy! so lucky there are people like you out there to rescue the poor little thing! :clap:


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

So will he get over the territory thing when he's more comfortable? Should we move him away from his cage when we want to train and if so, how do you do that? Right now when he's on his cage and I sit next to him he will chitter chatter at me but when I look at him he crouches and opens his beak. I am not trying to touch him, just sit and do stuff next to him and talk to him. He does fall asleep when I read to him, I read that's a good sign.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im afraid not they have a different attitude when they want to come out though lol
Offer your hand to him or use a perch or stick to move him away from the cage,
but he will calm down when he is more settled and more comfortable with you.
Night times when they are tired is when all mine hiss at me lol


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

that's good to know. thanks! When he's settled in, we'll just move him off the cage. right now he loves just to sit on top and doesn't seem to want to spend any time inside. we are home a lot so that's not a big deal. he lets my husband pet him on his cage, though, so I need to teach him how to step up a bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

may i point something out? the clip he has, its not a safe one. that clip will make him really unbalanced in flight and he will hurt himself. its best to clip both wings the same.


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

okay, I will ask about that. my friend had him checked out at the UW Vet clinic and that is they way they clipped his wings. Thanks and we are very open to advice and ideas. really are starting from scratch here so don't worry about offending us with the most simple of suggestions.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a VET clipped like that D: ??
thats not a good clip, it leaves them unbalanced and that causes injuries as they cant control their flight at all. a clip is meant to allow a bird to glide gently to the floor, not spiral down and not able to land properly. i would look at the clipped wing, count how many feathers are clipped on that side. then clip the same amount on the other side thats not clipped


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't even notice that, good eye Dally lol. But congrats on rescuing Rango.  I love his name.


----------

